# -15 outside



## wolfkiller (Oct 27, 2012)

Pure happiness inside.


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Oct 27, 2012)

Amen brother.


----------



## HDRock (Oct 27, 2012)

I respect you guys up there but, I am glad I do not live there.


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow. Those temps seem uninhabitable.  Does anybody leave the house?  I can only imagine those temps are tough on vehicles.


----------



## bigjohn72 (Oct 27, 2012)

i want a stove in the house so bad i can taste it, lol, to the barn i go


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 27, 2012)

HDRock said:


> I respect you guys up there but, I am glad I do not live there.


+1...You folks are tough! It's pretty cold here, too. Fifteen degrees below.......50. It feels cold; Not acclimated yet. 76% humidity is not helping...


dafattkidd said:


> Does anybody leave the house?


I think that's where the term "cabin fever" originated. 


bigjohn72 said:


> i want a stove in the house so bad i can taste it


I've got one I'll sell you...what are you waiting for?


----------



## Todd (Oct 27, 2012)

Just don't send that cold weather down this way, it's too early. Last couple nights we had upper 20's and the BK has been superb keeping the house just right with only 1 load per day.


----------



## corey21 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cold outside but warm inside.


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 27, 2012)

wolfkiller said:


> Pure happiness inside.
> 
> View attachment 78765


 Looks nice and cozy,what type of stove is that?


----------



## wolfkiller (Oct 27, 2012)

Blaze king.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 27, 2012)

It is strange but we have seen very little below zero temperatures in the last 3 years. Perhaps we are due for a cold winter this year but so far the weather has been relatively warm.


----------



## Todd 2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice pic, nothing like the lights dimmed and the glow of a hot fire !
My Dad worked up there on the north slope back in the 70's, I remember him telling us that 70 below with the wind chill affect shut them down. and to think Im cold here when its anything below 50 above. 
As Woody said, Tough u r
47 deg. and raining here


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 27, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> It is strange but we have seen very little below zero temperatures in the last 3 years. Perhaps we are due for a cold winter this year but so far the weather has been relatively warm.



Has it been three years? I remember cutting a kid out of a car one of those nights. When I got back home it was -23. That's too cold for me, but I really felt bad for him.


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 27, 2012)

dafattkidd said:


> Wow. Those temps seem uninhabitable. Does anybody leave the house? I can only imagine those temps are tough on vehicles.


 HA HA, Northern kids trick or treat in this balmy weather, or as a family we all snowmobile to a lake and start a big fire on it, roast caribou sausage and catch lake trout. -40 f or c and colder lots of us northern folk have to be at work for sure on the colder of cold days. Gas fitters, oil burner mechanics and utility people. Hospitals etc,  Schools do not close here at any temp..  As for right now I am in Maui at the end of my vacation and heading back to -15 and cant wait.  Having a great time but too damn hot here unless your swiming 24/7.
I will get home tomorrow AM and load the BK with Pine to stop the $5.10 a gallon fuel sipping furnace a rest.


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 28, 2012)

North of 60 said:


> HA HA, Northern kids trick or treat in this balmy weather, or as a family we all snowmobile to a lake and start a big fire on it, roast caribou sausage and catch lake trout. -40 f or c and colder lots of us northern folk have to be at work for sure on the colder of cold days. Gas fitters, oil burner mechanics and utility people. Hospitals etc,  Schools do not close here at any temp..  As for right now I am in Maui at the end of my vacation and heading back to -15 and cant wait.  Having a great time but too damn hot here unless your swiming 24/7.
> I will get home tomorrow AM and load the BK with Pine to stop the $5.10 a gallon fuel sipping furnace a rest.



I am at a loss for words.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 28, 2012)

12 years ago I went snowboarding for the first time in Arizona. It was the first time I ever saw snow, went snowboarding, or experienced 0 degree temps. Hell it was the first time I experienced anything below freezing. I spent the first 30 minutes trying to figure out how people lived in zero degree temps without becoming ranging alcoholics. Then I spent the rest of the day falling on my ass and face. I also realized that falling face first into snow with a beard turns your face into a gigantic ice cube.

Lots of new experiences that day. Most of them were painful.

Had a blast, though.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 28, 2012)

Cold but I have a feeling you'll get much colder readings in a month or two. Coldest I ever experienced was -35, that was so cold it hurt.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 28, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> Cold but I have a feeling you'll get much colder readings in a month or two. Coldest I ever experienced was -35, that was so cold it hurt.


I've seen -25. Wind chill was -75 and a blizzard was going on...unusual when it's that cold. So I jumped in the car and drove out of state. I was even dumber then than I am now, if you can believe it.   I was driving on the interstate going 25 mph and heard on the radio that the highway had been closed.   But to endure that on a regular basis...? You guys are _studs_!


----------



## bogydave (Oct 28, 2012)

Glad I stayed South.
South central about 20° - 30° warmer than the interior. (Usually)
-30°f here is worst we get & usually only for a few weeks in January.

14°f now, stove has the house at 72 . Got up to 27 today, heat wave for the Interior folks.


----------



## DianeB (Oct 28, 2012)

We get to -7 and our cars refuse to start.  How do you operate your vehicles?


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 28, 2012)

Similar to BrowningBAR, I was snowboarding about 15 years ago at Whiteface Mountain, upstate NY, I remember the sign reading -14.  Honestly it wasn't that terrible.  But I think if we got those kinds of temps here my house would collapse, my car would seize up and my children would turn on me like Lord of the Flies.


----------



## brokenknee (Oct 28, 2012)

DianeB said:


> We get to -7 and our cars refuse to start. How do you operate your vehicles?


 
A well tuned vehicle is a must. Both my car and truck usually start OK until it gets to -20F or so. The truck has a block heater that I plug in when it gets really cold. The car can sit in the garage.

Jumper cables are just as important  as a spare tire in this part of the country.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 28, 2012)

DianeB said:


> We get to -7 and our cars refuse to start. How do you operate your vehicles?


Engine block heaters that heat the coolant, or a heated garage. Maybe synthetic oil? Engine/transmission are warm but the rest of the car is still cold, though, so it's hard on vehicles. I would think that, for one thing, a lot of plastic parts would break...


----------



## brokenknee (Oct 28, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> Engine block heaters that heat the coolant, or a heated garage. Maybe synthetic oil? Engine/transmission are warm but the rest of the car is still cold, though, so it's hard on vehicles. I would think that, for one thing, a lot of plastic parts would break...


 
I use a semi-synthetic "ford Oil" in the truck, full synthetic in the car.

When it is really chilly you do want to let your vehicle warm up a bit before driving. Plastic breaking isn't a problem, unless of course you get in a crash.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Oct 28, 2012)

Thats the first picture I have seen of Your place finished Wolfkiller! looks nice!


----------



## David Tackett (Oct 28, 2012)

That is cold dude.  Only got down to 34 degrees here last night.  Got the fire a burnin'.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 28, 2012)

North of 60 said:


> As for right now I am in Maui at the end of my vacation and heading back to -15 and cant wait.  Having a great time but too damn hot here unless your swiming 24/7.
> I will get home tomorrow AM and load the BK with Pine to stop the $5.10 a gallon fuel sipping furnace a rest.



Did you get out in time, or did you have to evacuate?


----------



## wolfkiller (Oct 28, 2012)

DianeB said:


> We get to -7 and our cars refuse to start.  How do you operate your vehicles?


All our cars have block heaters, oil pan heaters, battery heaters ect. 
 Tip for the day. If your car won't start due to cold put hot coals in a large pan cover loose with foil and slide it under the oil pan. Put a quilt on the hood. Wait 1/2 hr and it will be warm.


----------



## SmokeyCity (Oct 28, 2012)

> I respect you guys up there but, I am glad I do not live there.

Me either but I would love to visit regularly


----------



## Gregg (Nov 1, 2012)

ouch, you need to move to South Alabama where I live, longer bikini season,,,


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 1, 2012)

wolfkiller said:


> All our cars have block heaters, oil pan heaters, battery heaters ect.
> Tip for the day. If your car won't start due to cold put hot coals in a large pan cover loose with foil and slide it under the oil pan. Put a quilt on the hood. Wait 1/2 hr and it will be warm.


One weekend about 15 years back at a friend's camp the mercury dropped out the bottom on the outside thermometer (+40 to -40 range). 1 of our 3 trucks started on Sunday (not mine - crowded ride home).  One guy blew the valve covers off another trUck trying to start it with ether in the carb.  Some guy at a nearby camp ( hoods up everywhere) used a Coleman stove under the oil pan and got his going that afternoon.   Next weekend it was drizzling when I returned to get my truck.  We get the dog's breakfast of weather here but overall the last few winters have been relatively mild.  Last year one cold night -35 and the Osburn did a nice job keeping us comfy.  This year has a strange ominous feel to it though - guess we'll see....


----------



## wolfkiller (Nov 2, 2012)

Getting cooler.


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2012)

Good to see you are in for a heat wave this weekend.


----------



## schlot (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome....must feel good to know you keep the house warm at such low temps.

I myself love low temps....it's like the world changes during those times. We get to -10 or so each year, but not for long enough for my liking.


----------



## wolfkiller (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## nate379 (Nov 7, 2012)

DianeB said:


> We get to -7 and our cars refuse to start.  How do you operate your vehicles?



All my stuff starts fine, my car and truck are bith diesel. 
I'll usually plug in whatever I'm driving when it's around -10 or colder though.  Have had to fire up my truck after sitting overnight in -45* and it didn't like it!


----------



## nate379 (Nov 7, 2012)

wolfkiller said:


> View attachment 80147



Brrrr! Haha!

It's 5* here, so not too bad.  Supposed to get in the mud 30s this weekend.  I hope so, plan to be cutting wood.


----------



## rideau (Nov 7, 2012)

-35 and soapstone slabs on the hood of the car, covered by blankets = car starts within 10-15 minutes.  Or, of course, I can use the block heater....


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 7, 2012)

dafattkidd said:


> Similar to BrowningBAR, I was snowboarding about 15 years ago at Whiteface Mountain, upstate NY, I remember the sign reading -14. Honestly it wasn't that terrible.


 
a few years back we rented a place up in the High Peaks that had a wood insert.  Went out to get some more wood and realized it was 2 degrees out.  I really think there's something about lower humidity or something, because I know 20 feels colder here!


----------



## nate379 (Nov 8, 2012)

Gonna be a cold one tonight.  2230 and it's already -5*.  Radio was saying -10 to -15 in the morning.


----------



## wolfkiller (Nov 16, 2012)

Our cars have electric heat pads on them. We plug them in. 
One trick if it is to cold to start your car is a pan of charcoal briquette under it for 1/2 hr. 
 I knew a family that lived in a cabin up north that would derail the oil out of there car every night and put it inside by the wood stove. They would bring the battery is as well. In the morning they would dump the warm oil in the motor wait 10 min and start it up.


----------

